# Surf Fishing Gear Needed



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, it's official. I've over researched what surf rod and reel to purchase and am now more confused than ever. A little about me. I live in Michigan and will be heading to Destin in August. Destin is my go to vacation place now (I love it there) and the last couple of times I brought some of my bass gear and waded and tossed Kastmasters into the surf and have caught Ladyfish. They are fun to catch, but I want to get a little more serious this time.

I want to toss jigs and lures, but also want to try some bait fishing including taking one of those ladyfish and hooking it up for a bigger prize. I need some gear and want to keep the rod and reel together south of $150. I will only be using it for 1 or 2 weeks a year, but I do want quality without going crazy. Here's what I'm thinking:

- Rod: I'm thinking a 9' would work well for casting a pomp rig or bait
- Reel: Spinning and I'm thinking with a baitfeeder
- Line: Very confused about what to do here. Not a lot of experience with braid, but it seems like the way to go. Is there a mono / braid hybrid type line that is any good?
- Online stores versus the big outfitters?
- Lures: Crippled minnows, banana jigs, Gotcha, etc.

Any and all information is welcome.

Thanks for the help and feel free to PM me.


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

I would look at the Penn spinfisher V. I have one of reels in the 4500 size and I use it off the beach and from my kayak with great success. One of these reels will run you about 120$. I personally use the offshore angler brand rod and I have never had a problem with it. Here's the link to the rod.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Ang...c=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=30663

Now when it comes to line I would spend the money and get power pro. If I were you I would load up with 40lb test. Its a bit more expensive than mono, but you can pack more on there and cast it a mile. When you get to the beach go to the local bait shop and pick up some pompano rigs. Make sure you get the ones with the floats. I have had the best luck with fresh shrimp, and if you can get live that is even better. You just have to be careful you don't cast it off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

This helps a lot. Thanks for responding to the request. I'm also bringing tackle and would like opinions on must have items like lures, hook removers, pliers, etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

Pliers are a must have. You don't need to spend a ton of money, just pick some up at your local tackle store. As far as lures go I wouldn't mess with gotchas unless you will be fishing off of a pier. They are great lures for blues and spanish macks, it's just every time that I have used them in the surf they just dig down into the sand. IMO the best lure to use in the surf hands down is a gold or silver spoon. I have tried all different types and had success with each. Clark Spoons are good, you just will loose some fish due to the single J hook. Try your luck early in the morning right at sunrise and sunset. If it is calm you should see bait getting busted right by shore. You should have no trouble catching some spanish macs. This is what I have had the most success doing. Goodluck!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

for under 150 you could pick up a penn sargaus combo, a decent surf pole and get the reel spooled with whatever line you need I would recommend 20-30# mono


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Im using a key largo 9' rod with a spinfisher 10500 for a shark rig now. Ive landed a huge red, really big jack crevalle and a 5ft shark un the last week on it. I love it. Its really big, bigger than necessary really but I yak my bait out and I love that line capacity. 400 yds of 40lb mono. Cant beat a spinfisher V in any size best on the market IMO.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm an out of towner as well and recently picked up a surf/pier outfit before visiting this past week. I went cheap on the rod going with a Hurricane Black Beauty II from Academy.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_168323_-1__?N=101394131+4294956745

It cast well enough when I tried it in the surf, but I didn't have the chance to catch anything from the sand due to the weeds/algae being too thick. Ended up giving up after about 30 minutes and switched over to using it from the pier instead.

For a reel, I picked up an Okuma Avenger ABF-50 Bait Feeder. It was on sale on walmart's website for ~$35 two weeks ago. Again, I never got to put it to the test in the surf, but it held up well against the pair of bull reds I hooked into on the pier. It holds a ton of line, baitfeeder worked flawlessly, and the drag performed nicely against the reds.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Avenger-50-Baitfeeder-Reel/15841176?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews

Including shipping, I spent about $100 on the rod, reel, and a 300 yard spool of power pro. Good luck with your decision and the trip in August.

Chris


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for the information on the Okuma Avenger. This helps a lot. What did you use for bait?

You mentioned the June Grass. Were you in the Destin area?


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Denny,

I caught bait as I went using a Sabiki rig along the pier. Large menhaden/alewives (whatever you prefer to call them) seemed to work best for the reds. I fished them on the bottom carolina rigged with a heavy mono leader and circle hook.

My surf casting was on Okaloosa Island about a mile or so west of the pier. By the end of the weekend, my sabiki rig was actually getting gunked up with algae on the pier at points.

Chris


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im going to Okaloosa island and staying about 1/2 mile west of the pier in Sept can you use a sabike rig of the surf or do you have to be in a boat or on the pier?


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking for some opinions on the Cabela Saltstriker SSBF65 and pairing it with a Seastriker Beachrunner 8' rod. Any decent cheapo combos out there for a one week use that anyone can recommend? I'm thinking not, but thought I would ask.

I'm also considering a tackle backpack with rod holders. Any thoughts?

My plan is to use my light gear for casting spoons and lures and hooking some bait to the bigger outfit.

Thanks again for all of the information.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm staying in San Destin and wondered if there is some good shark catching down toward top sail park I'm thinking the resorts would prefer I not try for one on their beach!!

I'm not looking to hook into a huge shark as I would have no idea what to do with it except cut the line, but would like to catch one 18" to 2'. I'm thinking of putting some cuts into a fresh ladyfish and casting it back out.

Thanks.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Surf Fishing*

I live in Jackson,MI PM me with your phone # and time of day to get in touch with you and I will Be glad to Help!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> Looking for some opinions on the Cabela Saltstriker SSBF65 and pairing it with a Seastriker Beachrunner 8' rod. Any decent cheapo combos out there for a one week use that anyone can recommend? I'm thinking not, but thought I would ask.
> 
> I'm also considering a tackle backpack with rod holders. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I bought a Salt Stiker SS40 for a surf rod and I really like it. I'm like you, a week at a time surf fisher and it has heald up better than anything I bought before it. Just rinse it off after every use (Like any saltwater reel should be) I did buy it intending to put it on a 7" M rod, but it was way too big. I would guess physically they are 1-2 sizes bigger than most reels. I got a 3000 Penn Sargus for that rod and bought a bigger rod for the SS40 (Win-Win:thumbup I used the Sargus with 10# braid for throwing jigs and lures into the surf. I caught lots of ladies, a blue or two, some trout, croaker and hardtail with it and all came in with no problems. 

I do like the Sargus better than the SS, but it was twice the money too.

I also had an ultralight fresh water pfluger with a 4.5' rod that I brought for my son and after using it and rinsing it did fine and is still very functional. You might look into a pfluger for a cheaper option.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to go with a 9' Rod (probably an Ugly Stik Medium Action) and am considering the SS-50B Salt Striker or the 50 size Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder reel. I'm assuming the 50 size would pair nicely with the 9', but would like opinions on that thought. What size rod did you put the SS40 on? I don't want to go overboard here.

The Salt Striker looks like a real nice reel with 9+1 bearings and would like to know your thoughts on the reels.

Thanks.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

WE have been pulling nice sharks out of that area this week! pics are posted in surf reports. Good luck! UGLY


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> I bought a Salt Stiker SS40 for a surf rod and I really like it. I'm like you, a week at a time surf fisher and it has heald up better than anything I bought before it. Just rinse it off after every use (Like any saltwater reel should be) I did buy it intending to put it on a 7" M rod, but it was way too big. I would guess physically they are 1-2 sizes bigger than most reels. I got a 3000 Penn Sargus for that rod and bought a bigger rod for the SS40 (Win-Win:thumbup I used the Sargus with 10# braid for throwing jigs and lures into the surf. I caught lots of ladies, a blue or two, some trout, croaker and hardtail with it and all came in with no problems.
> 
> I do like the Sargus better than the SS, but it was twice the money too.
> 
> I also had an ultralight fresh water pfluger with a 4.5' rod that I brought for my son and after using it and rinsing it did fine and is still very functional. You might look into a pfluger for a cheaper option.


For the same price I can get the 50 model over the 40 model. What version do you think would better on a 9' rod rated for a 2oz to 5oz? For about the same price I can grab the Avenger baitfeeder from Okuma. The Salt Striker looks to be the better reel, but the baitfeeder is a nice feature too.

Thanks.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Denny - I actually have the SS-40 as well. It was a christmas gift from my wife that I had hoped would pair nicely with a 7' medium weight. It was way too much for that rod though and I had to go pick up a 7' MH rod for it. It seemed huge compared to all my other reels until I picked up the ABF-50 for my recent trip. Not so much anymore.

I'd say the salt striker is the more solid reel of the two, but I really like the baitfeeder drag on the Okuma. 

Chris


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gretzkyrh4 said:


> Denny - I actually have the SS-40 as well. It was a christmas gift from my wife that I had hoped would pair nicely with a 7' medium weight. It was way too much for that rod though and I had to go pick up a 7' MH rod for it. It seemed huge compared to all my other reels until I picked up the ABF-50 for my recent trip. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I'd say the salt striker is the more solid reel of the two, but I really like the baitfeeder drag on the Okuma.
> 
> Chris


So, do you think the SS40 would pair nicely on the 9" M rod? I'm really torn about the bait feeder versus no bait feeder. I do plan on putting the rod in a spike while tossing a lure making the bait feeder clicker an even nicer option. I

I also want to pair the right size and don't want to go crazy with something too large.

Thanks.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gretzkyrh4 said:


> Denny - I actually have the SS-40 as well. It was a christmas gift from my wife that I had hoped would pair nicely with a 7' medium weight. It was way too much for that rod though and I had to go pick up a 7' MH rod for it. It seemed huge compared to all my other reels until I picked up the ABF-50 for my recent trip. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I'd say the salt striker is the more solid reel of the two, but I really like the baitfeeder drag on the Okuma.
> 
> Chris


One last thing. I can get the either of the reels for between $40 and $45 so the price is right that's for sure. I saw a video on the ABF-50 and it looked huge, but also very cool with the clicker.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Dennymac said:


> For the same price I can get the 50 model over the 40 model. What version do you think would better on a 9' rod rated for a 2oz to 5oz? For about the same price I can grab the Avenger baitfeeder from Okuma. The Salt Striker looks to be the better reel, but the baitfeeder is a nice feature too.
> 
> Thanks.


So, I have a 9' rod rated for 2oz to 5oz and 15-30 lb line. Should I then pair up a reel rated for 15-30lb line? If so, the reel gets into the 60 size which is large and heavy. If I go with a reel that's rated for 12lb line, will I lose casting distance?

Thanks.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dennymac said:


> One last thing. I can get the either of the reels for between $40 and $45 so the price is right that's for sure. I saw a video on the ABF-50 and it looked huge, but also very cool with the clicker.


The ABF-50 is a big reel. I'll try to snap a side by side shot of the two reels for comparison when I get into work in the morning (leave my gear at the office, so it's ready to go anytime I "come down with a fever" on Friday afternoons).

Chris


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gretzkyrh4 said:


> The ABF-50 is a big reel. I'll try to snap a side by side shot of the two reels for comparison when I get into work in the morning (leave my gear at the office, so it's ready to go anytime I "come down with a fever" on Friday afternoons).
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the information.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> For the same price I can get the 50 model over the 40 model. What version do you think would better on a 9' rod rated for a 2oz to 5oz? For about the same price I can grab the Avenger baitfeeder from Okuma. The Salt Striker looks to be the better reel, but the baitfeeder is a nice feature too.
> 
> Thanks.


The 40 fits my 9' M ugly stick well and ballances nicely. I've got 300 yards of 30# braid on it. I don't think you would need any more than that unless your going for something pretty big. Did you allready get the 40, It's a lot bigger than I expected. I'll try to remember to get pics of it next to my 3000 Penn tomorrow for comparisong. If your getting the a heavier rod you may want to get the 50.

I've heard lots of good things about the Okuma and the baitfeeder would be nice.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> The 40 fits my 9' M ugly stick well and ballances nicely. I've got 300 yards of 30# braid on it. I don't think you would need any more than that unless your going for something pretty big. Did you allready get the 40, It's a lot bigger than I expected. I'll try to remember to get pics of it next to my 3000 Penn tomorrow for comparisong. If your getting the a heavier rod you may want to get the 50.
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about the Okuma and the baitfeeder would be nice.


I grabbed a Offshore Angler Power Plus 9' Medium rod rated at 15lb to 30lb line and 2oz to 5oz weight. It was cheap so I grabbed it. I see the SS40 rated for 12lb line. Do you think that will make a difference in casting performance?

Thanks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't think so. That should be a pretty good combination. I got this braid for mine and have been happy with it. I got 10# for the Penn and 30# for the SS40, I was fishing next to a kid with basically the same setup who was throwing 20lb mono and I was out casting him by 25-30 yards. http://stores.ebay.com/Luckyfishing-tackle168/_i.html?_nkw=braid&submit=Search&_sid=864126230


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> I wouldn't think so. That should be a pretty good combination. I got this braid for mine and have been happy with it. I got 10# for the Penn and 30# for the SS40, I was fishing next to a kid with basically the same setup who was throwing 20lb mono and I was out casting him by 25-30 yards. http://stores.ebay.com/Luckyfishing-tackle168/_i.html?_nkw=braid&submit=Search&_sid=864126230


This helps a lot, thanks.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's a pic of the two reels side by side. ABF-50 is obviously a bit larger. (My wife missed the part where I asked her to throw something in for size reference when she shot the pic for me).

I'd say the SS-40 is big enough to pair with your rod though. It really comes down to whether or not you want the baitfeeder option.

Chris


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gretzkyrh4 said:


> Here's a pic of the two reels side by side. ABF-50 is obviously a bit larger. (My wife missed the part where I asked her to throw something in for size reference when she shot the pic for me).
> 
> I'd say the SS-40 is big enough to pair with your rod though. It really comes down to whether or not you want the baitfeeder option.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the picture. Nice looking rigs. I ordered the ABF-50 yesterday. I found it for $44.99 and since my rod is rated for 15lb-30lb line and since this reel can handle 15lb test I went with it. Now, would you recommend braid and, if so, should I go with 65lb or whatever the equivalent is for 15lb mono? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally I don't think anything bigger than 30lb braid is necessary. If you need more than that, you'll need a bigger stronger reel with a lot stronger drag. If I remember right it seems like someone told me there's no point in having line 2x stronger than your drag.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> Personally I don't think anything bigger than 30lb braid is necessary. If you need more than that, you'll need a bigger stronger reel with a lot stronger drag. If I remember right it seems like someone told me there's no point in having line 2x stronger than your drag.


I need a quick education as it relates to braid. If I choose a 30lb braid, the diameter of the line will be smaller which should be fine for the reel, but my rod is rated as a 15lb-30lb. Will it hinder rod performance? Thanks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> I need a quick education as it relates to braid. If I choose a 30lb braid, the diameter of the line will be smaller which should be fine for the reel, but my rod is rated as a 15lb-30lb. Will it hinder rod performance? Thanks.


I don't think so, I run 10# braid on my bluegill pole/reel, just to keep from losing lures. It cast better than the 4# line I had on there and I have less break offs. I run 30# on the SS40 and it worked great. As long as you are using terminal tackle and baits that match the fish you are targeting you should be fine.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are the combos I used in the surf minus my shark rod. 

From right to left. 

Cabelas Salt Striker SS40, 30# braid on a 9' M action ugly stick. Used this for "surf fishing" carolina rigs, pompano jig. Caught tons of hardheads, whiting, redfish ect.

Penn Sargus 3000, 10# braid on a 7' Ugly Stick Pro light graphite. Used this for jigging, spoons. Caught trout, ladyfish, hardtails, croaker and a really small red on a kastmaster.

Michell Advocate ultralight, 10# braid on cheap 4' pole. Planned on using this for catching bate but ended up putting a spoon on it /and caught a couple ladies and hartails. This was a blast with this tiny pole. 

Next year I'll probably take the 9' out to the sand bar and cast for reds and small sharks. I could get past the bar with it but not very far. Did catch one small red with it. 

The Sargus on the 7' pole with the spoon was the most fun to fish with. The fish I caught on the 4' pole were a blast but I couldn't cast very far with it.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently it's a little harder to upload pics with an Ipad than I thought.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking at the 9' pole I guess you could put a bigger reel on it, but it balances really well like it is.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dennymac said:


> Thanks for the picture. Nice looking rigs. I ordered the ABF-50 yesterday. I found it for $44.99 and since my rod is rated for 15lb-30lb line and since this reel can handle 15lb test I went with it. Now, would you recommend braid and, if so, should I go with 65lb or whatever the equivalent is for 15lb mono?
> 
> Thanks.


I put the 65 lbs power pro on mine. It can handle it, but I think going lighter is the way to go. You could load a ton of 30 lbs braid on that spool. Also, mine came with a spare spool, so you could always load one heavier and one lighter if you aren't sure what you want.

Chris


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> Here are the combos I used in the surf minus my shark rod.
> 
> From right to left.
> 
> ...


What is the rating on your 9' ugly stik? I'm thinking the 9' Medium rod I grabbed may be too heavy. It is rated for 2oz-5oz and 15lb to 30lb line.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gretzkyrh4 said:


> I put the 65 lbs power pro on mine. It can handle it, but I think going lighter is the way to go. You could load a ton of 30 lbs braid on that spool. Also, mine came with a spare spool, so you could always load one heavier and one lighter if you aren't sure what you want.
> 
> Chris


I think i will go with the 30# braid. Do you use the cannon for casting or some type of finger wrap? I hear that stuff can cut pretty good.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I used a pair of light gloves with rubberized palms and fingers. They were very light and I could work my smart phone with them. Got them in the garden center at walmart.

My rod is rated 4-20lb line. Doesn't say about lure size. I've got an 8' ugly stick that's MH and is rated 15-30lbs. I'm going to use it for my backup shark pole with a Daiwa DF100A with 65# braid under 30# mono. I don't much care for it for a surf rod honestly, but that could be the POS Shakespeare reel I've got on it.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> I used a pair of light gloves with rubberized palms and fingers. They were very light and I could work my smart phone with them. Got them in the garden center at walmart.
> 
> My rod is rated 4-20lb line. Doesn't say about lure size. I've got an 8' ugly stick that's MH and is rated 15-30lbs. I'm going to use it for my backup shark pole with a Daiwa DF100A with 65# braid under 30# mono. I don't much care for it for a surf rod honestly, but that could be the POS Shakespeare reel I've got on it.


I'm curious, but why put the braid under the mono? I thought the mono was used as backing for braid.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Braid is vulnerable to abrasion in the sand and has no stretch. With mono on top you have the advantages of abrasion resistance because the braid isn't rubbing sand while your bait is soaking and when you do get a fish on the mono will stretch and give you a shock absorber. The braid underneath gives you a lot more line for when they do run. I had @425 yards of 30lb Mono on this year and it worked fine, but having the bait out their nearly 200 yards I only had another 225 to spare. I nearly got spooled on the 10' hammer head that I caught. With splitting my spool between the two, I'll be able to put on almost 200 yard more line.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, I received my Okuma ABF-50 yesterday and am really excited. The reel looks great and works fantastic in my living room!! Now, I'm heading over to BPS later today for line and will have to decide between braid and mono. I'm probably going to go with the 30# braid, but we will see.

I plan to fish using a pomp rig with sand fleas and I will try shrimp too. I also plan to try with a hunk of ladyfish or maybe even a whole one. I need some terminal tackle and would like your recommendations on some good hook sizes to carry, swivels and even lures that I plan to throw with my other gear.

Thanks for all of the help here. I enjoy reading all of your recommendations and it helps a lot.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> Well, I received my Okuma ABF-50 yesterday and am really excited. The reel looks great and works fantastic in my living room!! Now, I'm heading over to BPS later today for line and will have to decide between braid and mono. I'm probably going to go with the 30# braid, but we will see.
> 
> I plan to fish using a pomp rig with sand fleas and I will try shrimp too. I also plan to try with a hunk of ladyfish or maybe even a whole one. I need some terminal tackle and would like your recommendations on some good hook sizes to carry, swivels and even lures that I plan to throw with my other gear.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help here. I enjoy reading all of your recommendations and it helps a lot.


For the pomp rigs I would go with about a size 6. Mouths of pomp and whiting aren't real big. If you're going with cut bait I might get some Malin (sp?) wire leader material 40#. You can get on youtube and learn how to tie it into a figure 8 knot, or just get some crimps and make some leaders. For the cut bait I would probably use a 6/0-10/0 that should hold anything that you would want on that pole. Get some pyramid weights 1-6 oz. You never know what the surf is going to be doing 1oz is plenty when it's light but I've had it move a 4oz weight.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

johnf said:


> For the pomp rigs I would go with about a size 6. Mouths of pomp and whiting aren't real big. If you're going with cut bait I might get some Malin (sp?) wire leader material 40#. You can get on youtube and learn how to tie it into a figure 8 knot, or just get some crimps and make some leaders. For the cut bait I would probably use a 6/0-10/0 that should hold anything that you would want on that pole. Get some pyramid weights 1-6 oz. You never know what the surf is going to be doing 1oz is plenty when it's light but I've had it move a 4oz weight.


Thanks for the info. I went to BPS today and grabbed some #6 and 6/0 hooks. What is the difference between octopus circle and regular circle? I also looked at line and I think I'm just going to go with 15lb mono. I'm only there for a week and have never fished with braid. After reading everything I think I'm going to play it safe. 15lb mono should be okay, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Penn torque surf rod 10ft*

I have a 10ft penn torque surf spinning rod. Its awesome. rated for 15-30lb mono or 30-50lb braid. I bought it from half hitch tackle in january but only used it twice and gave up on surf fishing. I had a penn battle 8000 on it spooled with 500 yds of 50lb power pro and it cast a 4 oz sinker about 85 yds on a football field while practicing and i don't have great technique. Im trying to get rid of it for 90 bucks i paid 127$ and some change for it even if you only need it for a week im sure you could sell it to someone else on this forum for 85-65 bucks to make most or all of your money back and have a fine rod for the time you are here. Its really light for a 10ft rod has a hybrid cork handle that doesn't get slippery when wet. Here's the bass pro link for the rod nothing but good reviews.

http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Torque-Surf-Spinning-Rods/product/10210077/


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> I have a 10ft penn torque surf spinning rod. Its awesome. rated for 15-30lb mono or 30-50lb braid. I bought it from half hitch tackle in january but only used it twice and gave up on surf fishing. I had a penn battle 8000 on it spooled with 500 yds of 50lb power pro and it cast a 4 oz sinker about 85 yds on a football field while practicing and i don't have great technique. Im trying to get rid of it for 90 bucks i paid 127$ and some change for it even if you only need it for a week im sure you could sell it to someone else on this forum for 85-65 bucks to make most or all of your money back and have a fine rod for the time you are here. Its really light for a 10ft rod has a hybrid cork handle that doesn't get slippery when wet. Here's the bass pro link for the rod nothing but good reviews.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Torque-Surf-Spinning-Rods/product/10210077/


I sent you a PM


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> Thanks for the info. I went to BPS today and grabbed some #6 and 6/0 hooks. What is the difference between octopus circle and regular circle? I also looked at line and I think I'm just going to go with 15lb mono. I'm only there for a week and have never fished with braid. After reading everything I think I'm going to play it safe. 15lb mono should be okay, right?
> 
> Thanks.


Unless you hook into a bigger shark or ray. Braid does cast a lot better.


----------

